# Credit Card processor?



## djjosephm (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm opening a t-shirt kiosk for the holiday season and I'm looking for a good credit card proccesoing company. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/merchant-account/


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

paypal if its just temp


----------

